# Solved: Turbo C



## Jimmy444 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi I Am using turbo C compiler. 

The Problem is that whenever i try to quit TC, it generates 3 error messages

1) Cannot Create D:\tc\Bin\tcdef.dpr

2) Cannot Create D:\tc\Bin\tcdef.dsk

3) Cannot Create D:\tc\Bin\tcconfig.tc

I have no C Drive (i dont know how, but destroyed it during some experimenting work) and my OS is installed on D Drive.

So, Ofcourse, whenever i start the TC Compiler, it starts with default settings, i.e. Directories and "Spaces/Tab" and "Toal Lines" etc. Settings..


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved this to the Development forum for more response 

Has the compiler closed okay previously, or has this always happened?

Regards

eddie


----------



## AGCurry (Jun 15, 2005)

The obvious question is: Does D:\tc\bin exist?

Less obvious: If so, do you have permission to write in that folder, or overwrite those files should they already exist?


----------



## Jimmy444 (Sep 10, 2006)

Mr. Eddir 5659! The Compiler always been doing this stuff .. One More Thing.. I Am using Windows Xp Professional Eddition Service Pack 2


----------



## Jimmy444 (Sep 10, 2006)

Mr. AGCurry! I got the problem. actually these three files already existed in d:\tc\bin but these were "read only" so the compiler couldnt overwrite them. Now i've cleared the "read only" attribute of these files and it goes on fine. 

thanks a lot Mr.AGCurry. the problem is finaly solved 

Regards...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Glad to see its all working again 

eddie


----------



## Jimmy444 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Mr. Eddie5659 for posting  .. Now i mark it solved ..


----------

